# If you can only live with one car.......



## fahlerbmw320 (Jun 16, 2015)

Scenario:

You can get any car in the world for free but there are rules:


1. It is the only car you can drive for 6 years ( All year round all day every day)
2. After 6 years no profit from the car ( just taken away) 
3. No insurance cost or repairs.


What would you choose and would it be a bmw?.....

Mine would be a 15 F80 M3.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

An F31 328xdt.


----------



## gabreigns (Sep 4, 2015)

floydarogers said:


> An F31 328xdt.


This. MSport EBII


----------



## sr5959 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bentley Continental GT


----------



## badreligion702 (Sep 1, 2014)

That is tough. I guess an Audi RS7 would be my pick.


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

F80 m3.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Ferrari FF: V-12, AWD, enough room to throw my bike in the back, and IT'S A FERRARI! 

Here's my build:
View attachment FF.pdf


----------



## jimpal (Dec 16, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> An F31 328xdt.


I'm with you, although I find an F31 328xit quite acceptable, too. The longer I have my 2014 the better I like it.


----------



## samplermike (May 26, 2012)

2014 Porsche Cayenne GTS with every single option ever available.


----------



## redduc (May 6, 2013)

I second the Ferrari FF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjpaul (May 22, 2013)

Macan Turbo


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Since capital costs, depreciation, and maintenance are free, yeah I'm with you on the F80 M3, or maybe a F10 M5. The extra room in a 5 Series is useful. I went conservative in my current BMW, coming from an E46 M3. I miss the M performance.

Since I'm old, have a pretty much clean driving record, no claims, and am eligible for USAA, my insurance costs are the same for a $73k new BMW as they are for a nine year old, $5k Cobalt.

If I had to pay the costs above, I'd likely end up with a Civic Si, which is currently at the top of my sort list for my next beater.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

innovativeit said:


> F80 m3.


Pragmatism almost always wins with me, so I think I have to agree. I can't think of anything that ticks the vast majority of the boxes as well as the F80.


----------



## OU812MACH1 (Nov 26, 2012)

I guess i would try to get by with a new M5 , pearl white exterior, black Dakota leather w/ every option. I'm sure I would find something to complain about, but I believe I could make it work. And then there's always the bmw loaner cars to break the horrible monotony.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

OU812MACH1 said:


> I guess i would try to get by with a new M5 , pearl white exterior, black Dakota leather w/ every option. I'm sure I would find something to complain about, but I believe I could make it work. And then there's always the bmw loaner cars to break the horrible monotony.


Dakota leather is for the peasants. You'd get Merino as standard equipment in an M5, jumping right past the upper-middle-class Nappa.


----------



## OU812MACH1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ah ...see I'm not up on the upper class "M" series. I'm a mere beer budget guy with big dreams.


----------



## Jay Arras (Nov 22, 2002)

Tesla


----------



## poker838 (Jul 19, 2011)

X5m


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Give me a mint condition E46 330i ZHP. The only reason I'd chose the sedan over the coupe I had would be I need at least one vehicle with four doors. I'm not a fan of the new turbo'd cars. An E90 M3 sedan would be a close second choice, but I really don't need the speed even on the track.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

I have to add couple of criteria ...

- You are driving this in U.S. and you CANNOT track it
- You are NOT paying registration and fuel

-> I truly do not know - nor do I care, really. There are NO choices with MT in a vehicle that would not make me want to discharge all 8+1 in the barrel .45 ACP rounds from my SIG on my fellow "drivers" around. So, I'd probably just go with maybe a Mazda 3 MT - since VW screwed so bad and any other diesel is unavailable with MT. If they didn't, I'd keep my Golf TDI while living in U.S.


- You are driving this in Europe and you CANNOT track it
- You are NOT paying registration and fuel

-> Living on Adriatic Sea, having all public transportation available and superstore in bicycle range ... Cayman GT4 (no other choice than MT  ). Aston Martin is out because no MT available on any model AFAIK.


----------

